

Ask HN: Good Podcasts for learning? - davidwparker

Hello all,<p>I'd like to know what your favorite podcasts are for learning?  Any topics are welcome.  Thanks.
======
tgrass
Econtalk. <http://www.econtalk.org/>

New one every Monday, but don't wait, the archives are wonderful.

